#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ACE - Scada Pro: Θεμελίωση

## noutsaki

καλησπέρα σε όλους.αν ξέρει κάποιος χρήστης ενημερώνει γιατί μπλόκαρα λίγο..
σε θεμελίωση με *πεδιλοδοκούς* με το scada pro ,με προβληματίζει ότι μου εμφανίζει στους κόμβους θεμελίωσης *ελεύθερες* την μετατόπιση κατά y *(dy)*, και τις στροφές κατά x και z *(rx - rz),* και κανονικά πακτωμένους τους άλλους βαθμούς dx-dz-ry, ενώ θα περίμενα να υπολογίζει τα *ελατήρια.* εισάγω εγώ χειροκίνητα τις  *dy-**rx - rz* ως ελατήρια με σταθερά ελατηρίου?κάπου κόλλησα...

----------


## palex

noutsaki, 
Δεν βάζεις εσύ ελατήρια.
Οι ελευθερίες που περιέγραψες είναι σωστές.
Απο την θεωρία τους oi πεδιλοδοκοί αναλύονται με ένα μονο ελατηρίο κατακόρυφο κατα Dy, τα γνωστα ελατήρια Winkler που οι σταθερά τους είναι το Ks.
Τα ελατηρια αυτα μπαίνουν κατα μήκος της ΠΔ γραμμικα , όχι στον κόμβο, ο κομβος συνδεεται με τις πεδιλοδοκους και αρα έμμεσα με τα ελατήρια!
Eσύ τι θέλεις ακριβώς να κάνεις να εισάγεις στροφικά ελατήρια στην στήριξη; γιατί;
Η στροφη - στρεψη παραλαμβανεται απο την λειτουργια εσχάρας για αυτό ειναι πολυ σημνατικό να έχεις παντα και στις δυο διευθυνσεις διασταυρουμενες ΠΔ

----------


## noutsaki

δεν είναι ότι θέλω να κάνω κάτι, απλά έχω φάει ένα τρελό σκάλωμα..συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες απόλυτα, ότι ο Ks είναι ο δείκτης αυτού του ελατηρίου, και τον δίνω εισάγοντας τα δεδομένα μου.
όμως *έχω την εντύπωση* ότι σε μάθημα που μας έδειξε σήμερα on line ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος της ace hellas, περιγράφοντας μικτή θεμελίωση με πέδιλα και πεδιλοδοκούς μπαίνοντας μετά στις ιδιότητες των κόμβων (και αυτών με το πεδιλοδοκάρι) έβλεπα τιμή ελατηρίου στους β.ε που σου είπα πριν.και έχω κολλήσει...
για το μεταλλικό, θυμάμαι ότι είχες ρωτήσει παλιότερα, μας είπε σήμερα ότι ο τσιαμτσακίρης το παλεύει να βγουν μαθήματα ως τα χριστούγεννα.
edit palex έχεις π.μ

----------


## palex

Ας το ελπίσουμε γιατι και το Πασχα αυτό παλευε!
Οχι δεν εχουν ελατηρια οι πεδιλοδοκοι στους κόμβους στηριξης, για πέδιλο δεν ξερω.
Παντως αν βαλεις πεπέρασμενα στην Θεμελίωση εκεί όντως θα δείς ελατηρια στους κόμβους του πλεγματος(λογικό), όχι του υποστυλώματος, και μαλιστα με μεταβλητη σταθερα απο κόμβο σε κόμβο, αυτή η μεταβολή ξερουμε που οφείλεται??

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

> ..με μεταβλητη σταθερα απο κόμβο σε κόμβο, αυτή η μεταβολή ξερουμε που οφείλεται??


λογικά έχει να κάνει με την επιφάνεια επιρροής κάθε κόμβου, δηλ. αν έχω ακριβώς ίδιες διαστάσεις πεπ. τότε πρέπει να έχω ίδιο σε κάθε κόμβο (και το μισό στους ακραίους)

----------

